# Scorpions of Peru



## Brian S (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey you all since I'm going to Peru on the 24th does anyone know what species of scorpions can be found there? I am sure some of the Tityus spp are there.


----------



## fusion121 (Feb 4, 2005)

Check out Erics excellent locality resource:

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/eycb/scorpions/ASPerou.htm

46 species, so you should see lots of them.


----------



## Brian S (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanx alot


----------



## NoS (Feb 4, 2005)

Maybe you should consider finding as many as possible to sell to your scorpion friends here.
I would be interested for sure.


----------



## G. Carnell (Feb 4, 2005)

wow.. of all those species i have only heard of 3 of the genera, and about 5 of the species,  GET TO WORK BRIAN!

we want pics!


----------



## skinheaddave (Feb 4, 2005)

NoS said:
			
		

> Maybe you should consider finding as many as possible to sell to your scorpion friends here.
> I would be interested for sure.


If memory serves, Peru is currently closed to export.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## SpaceHawk (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah...how are you going to get 'em out?


----------



## Brian S (Feb 4, 2005)

I will have to find them first. You all know the say about counting your chickens before they hatch lol


----------

